# Dlink Router with OS10.4



## li_williams (Jun 17, 2006)

Any body help me-PLEASE
I bought a Dlink wireless router yesterday,model number DI-624+A
Ok i'm a cheapskate,but the price i could not resist.
Apart from my instruction manual being in Chinese(living in Shanghai so it's not surprising)
My probelm is this.
My DSL works fine,in my mac.I switch of my mac mini g4,I unplug my DSL from my Mac mini,plug it into my DLINK,switch on my Dlink,get a connection signal OK>>>next plug my Dlink to my mac,switch on my mack,try to connect to the internet,but cannot;>(
My DSL uses PPPoE
There was 1 page in the whole of the DLINK manual illustrating the steps to take with a mac,so i followed this.
I went to DLINK site-useless
Any one ever had this problem and found the solution-apart from not buying a DLINK product


----------



## sgould (Jun 17, 2006)

My D-Link needed setting up by using a browser to log on to the set-up.  Can't remember the IP but something like 168.0.1.1   User:admin  Initial password: admin.

You also need to go to the System Prefs/Network/built-in ethernet and configure IPv4 "Using DHCP" on the TCP/IP page and turn of the PPPoE (untick the box on the PPPoE page).


----------



## li_williams (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for that,i'll give it a try;-)


----------



## li_williams (Jun 17, 2006)

Nope still no luck
Maybe it's this ancient Chinese modem i'm going through
I can not connect without PPPoE selected
Any body else with an old chinese modem and a DLINK with past
problems


----------



## sgould (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you loaded the latest firmware?

This is the one for RevA
http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=6&pv=29&sec=0

There's downloads for a manual and an installation wizard on the same page.


----------



## li_williams (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for helping-i appreciate it.
This thing is doing my head in
I have checked the site,but it starts downloading an .exe 
Anyway i'm going to sleep now,it's late here.
I'll try again in the morning


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 18, 2006)

I have the D-Link DI-808HV and I use this D-Link Support download site to find firmware and the PDF manual (in English) for most any D-Link product. Since you wrote in English, you might want to check it out.


----------



## li_williams (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for your help.
I haven't tried today,but am going to now.
I am probably doing some really stupid so maybe this time


----------

